# getting job in orchestra



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am 18 years old. I am graduating from high school this month. I have been studying piano for 7 years. I have been told I am highly talented in classical piano by piano experts. 

I want to work in an orchestra playing piano. I believe that piano players in orchestras must know organ and harpsichord as well, correct me if I am wrong. Must I also be a graduate of a music conservatory? 

What should I be doing at this point to accomplish my ultimate goal of working in an orchestra?

Any advice from all who might know will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think you do need to play organ and harpsichord as well. You don't need to graduate from a conservatory as far as I know, but you need to be darn good in order to be a pianist in an orchestra. When a piano is actually called for they usually have really difficult parts, and you need to follow a conductor, which is a big jump from playing alone or even accompanying from what I've heard. And besides, there's only one pianist in an orchestra, so it's a position that's in high demand.

Not sure entirely how you would get the skills necessary for this, but maybe just watching orchestral conductors to get a feel for their tendencies/how they work with the orchestra and how the orchestra operates internally during performance. And I'm sure that if you have experience playing concerto with an orchestra that will help loads in that regard as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Contact some Youth Orchestras.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Youth_orchestras

http://www.suntimes.com/news/escalona/5315949-417/cso-reaches-out-to-younger-musicians-multicultural-fans.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you planned to go to any college to study music next year? Personally, I think further education won't do you any harm. Because of the grueling competition, it may still take you a while before you find a position somewhere, so being in college/conservatory is a good place to stay until then.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Your main problem is that most orchestras will NOT have a pianist 'on the books'. So rare are orchestral piano parts that many orchestras just hire-in an experienced pianist as and when they need one. The field is VERY narrow and the competition will be FIERCE. You will need to be good enough to play demonic parts such as that in Stravinsky's _Petrushka_ or Symphony in 3 Movements.

[Professional manager of orchestras for 30 years]


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Also, at 18 years of age, the goal shouldn't be an immediate professional occupation. The focus should rather be placed in advancing practical knowledge, whether its by attending a college or through self-teaching. By practical knowledge I mean things like professional score-reading speed, control over dynamics, muscle memory, etc... all of which are acquired through years of practice.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

As a fellow young pianist (21, graduating college with my Bachelor's in Music Performance soon), I recommend goals that are a bit more feasible early on. If you want to make a living in music, you should join a music conservatory or take on a music degree at a university and learn how to teach piano and how to accompany. Accompanying is a (relatively) easy ways to make a lot of money, since accompanists are needed everywhere and all you need to do is be an excellent sight-reader. Teaching is also an option, though it can be difficult to obtain a lot of students. At a music school, you'll also learn basic theory, musicianship, and history that will enrich your knowledge of music and inform your playing.

If you really want to become a concert pianist (as I did), join as many local, state, and national competitions as you can while you are attending the music school. If you win any prestigious awards it will help you immensely and help to put your name on the map. And as Delicious Manager put it, most pianists are not hired full-time by an orchestra, only for specific needs (a piano concerto or an orchestral part with piano). The more competitions you win and the more recitals you give, the better your chances for success.

Just remember: It's _ferociously_ competitive. If you want to be a successful concert pianist, you have to be one of the top .0000001% out there, and it's not easy.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

What about being ready on the spot to play at least one of the "great" piano concerti of standard repertoire from memory?


----------

